# New beekeeper in Kalamazoo Mi.



## divermike (Mar 9, 2016)

I will be receiving 2 packages for my Warre hives in early April, if there is anyone nearby who would consider mentoring or just giving advice, , I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## TBHKeeper (May 13, 2009)

Got your bees yet?
I'm a bit far away in Northern Indiana... but not impossible to connect some time if you haven't found anyone else to talk with.


----------



## divermike (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks, I think I gotta guy not to far from my house willing to lend a hand, but if you are ever up this way....


----------



## divermike (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my girls installed on the 1st, started feeding right away, it has been chilly, so they are all balled up in the lower box on one side, last 2 days were warmer, so I pulled the feeders out for a few hours, and I noticed a lot more activity, loads of bees coming in with pollen, I think I might start doing that during the warm hours to encourage them to get out and forage. Got stung one during installation and once since, I was surprised the last one, this little one comes in like a kamikaze, straight in and bang, but the stings are so mild I just felt bad she or he gave up her guts in the process.


----------

